# 1971 Raleigh International



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2018)

Does anyone know the vintage lightweight bicycle  restorer, in Washington State, that has the green paint code for a 1971 Raleigh International?
I’m getting ready to paint mine and need help.
Thank you!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m looking to get decal placement measurements from someone that has an original 1971 Raleigh International.
Thank you!


----------

